

Man flies drone through fireworks, the results are spectacular [video] - pccampbell
http://gearjunkie.com/drone-through-fireworks

======
kazinator
Link to the real start, skipping 25 seconds of time-wasting junk:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI#t=25](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI#t=25)

~~~
glimmung
Ta - but I felt that 25 seconds gave a little context that helped me
appreciate the rest of it.

------
DrinkWater
i cried my heart out, it was that beautiful

